# Books About Classical Music/ Opera



## Wienstein (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know any good books about Classical Music or Opera? I am particularly interested in the legends and myths that surround the tradition. Not in the sense of the myths and legends that inspired certain works ( like Orpheus and Eurdyce) but more of the myths that have been created surrounding composers, their works, musicians, etc. A good example would be the myth that Paganini sold his soul to the devil. Or that Tartini's "devil's trill" was inspired by the devil coming to him in his sleep. 

Thanks!


----------

